# Auto turn kits



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have heard that ariens is making retro fit kits for the auto turn. Is there a list of these kits for what machines they have them for?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

It shows p/n 72601300 KIT- AUTO DIFF. AXLE RETROFIT 
on the Ariens site. Try calling your local dealer. 
Seen it advertised for $139 on line.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

*TWO different Kits*

OK so here's what I found out:

There are TWO different kits, They are for the 926 large frame blowers, they may fit 921 series, but I think you need clip style wheels.

Kit 72601300 is for the early 926 LE tractors
Kit 72600900 is for the early 926 DLE tractors

They both come with new axles and eliminate the remote trigger





dwblue00 said:


> I have heard that ariens is making retro fit kits for the auto turn. Is there a list of these kits for what machines they have them for?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ALSO, I have a question for experienced operators.....Which Differential setup do they prefer and why?

As far as I can tell there are THREE separate style of differential available on the DLE models and a spur gear with remote release on the LE (926) models

The first is the early remote locking 52601600
Differential, Remote Assembly (uses bar mounted trigger handle)
I assume this is an OPEN differential in normal operation until remotely locked

The second style is called a Hilliard differential 04584100
(Superceded by 00866000), it is an automatic locking differential, but not Autoturn

The third style is the newer Autoturn (of which I haven't researched whether there is more than one style or revisions in it's young market life)
------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure if Ariens is just shipping autoturn diffs to replace the older Hilliard (automatic) units or not, but the remote diffs are still available.

On edit: I found this old post by from JRHAWK9 that answers the above question ------ "_Keep in mind, the ATC differential (the one I removed) is no longer offered by Ariens. The ATC part number has been superseded by the part number for the Auto-Turn. So, if those guys with an ATC need to replace their ATC for some reason, they will be given an Auto-Turn differential."
_------So, Ariens NO LONGER provide a Hilliard ATC Differential, you get the Autoturn unit instead. However, open differentials and spur gears are still available for the very early 926 series.

Here are images of the different ATC (positraction) diffs sold on Ariens since the late 00's: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rting-atc-pro-32-into-auto-turn-pro-32-a.html
------------------------------------------------------------
But my question is do some prefer the early remote locking style? or the automatic differentials? and if so why? Pro's and cons?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I bought the Platinum with auto-turn because, being older, it was so much easier to use, one-hand operation most of the time. Besides the walk and driveway, I also clear the half cul-du-sac in front of my house which is continuously curved. My old unit had to be continuously forced into a turn and the continuous fighting to keep it turning would take a toll on me. The AutoTurn makes it simple and easy.

cons: packed uneven snow ruts makes the AutoTurn think I want to turn and goes ahead and starts to make a turn. This is common on any snowblower, but the effect is amplified on the AutoTurn.

On uneven packed snow, I will use both hands and be ready to "add some guidance". (Kind of like being around my three-year-old grandson .

I demoed the remote locking differential a few years ago, decided it would be a great upgrade for me, but decided to hold off at that time. In what little experience I had with it, I still prefer the AutoTurn. It makes using a very heavy snowblower, so much simpler and easier to use.

AFAIC, *the perfect snowblower woud have both AutoTurn AND locking handles, not to turn, but to lock it into a sold axle to force it to move straight. *

(Are you reading this Ariens)?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

OK , are you sure you used the DLE version trigger (Pro models) and not the spur gear trigger model LE version (Standard models)?

I ask because from what I can gather, due to the spur gear on the LE version, one wheel ALWAYS has forward power applied when in gear, regardless of traction. Hard to turn.

On the DLE version, it is a true open differential, The power wheel can rotate backwards while the machine is still in gear when the machine is being turned. The trigger makes it act like a solid axle only when squeezed. In this method power is applied to both wheels simultaneously. Easier to turn.





enigma-2 said:


> I bought the Platinum with auto-turn because, being older, it was so much easier to use, one-hand operation most of the time. Besides the walk and driveway, I also clear the half cul-du-sac in front of my house which is continuously curved. My old unit had to be continuously forced into a turn and the continuous fighting to keep it turning would take a toll on me. The AutoTurn makes it simple and easy.
> 
> cons: packed uneven snow ruts makes the AutoTurn think I want to turn and goes ahead and starts to make a turn. This is common on any snowblower, but the effect is amplified on the AutoTurn.
> 
> ...


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

*A little more info for anyone planning swaps*

Here is a little more info for anyone planning a swap:

926 series:
Early 926 series (anything pre ATC, maybe about up to 2008 or so)

These use early axles, the axles are the same on the spur gear model as they are on the remote diff pro models. So a spur gear can be directly swapped to an early pro model (DLE) and an OPEN diff can be directly swapped to a spur gear (LE) and vice-versa (you will need an extra engagement tube and remote parts but its do-able) Spur gear (#00371000) cost is around $40 while the open differential(#52601600) is a whopping $140.

later 926 series:
(ATC and autoturn)

These use late model axles, therefore the Hilliard ATC and the Autoturn differential are directly hot swappable between the two. The AT diff (#04584100) is a $120 part, the Hilliard ATC is NLA from Ariens.

Therefore you would only need the AT kits when switching from early style axles, the Kit's are about $150, and it depends if you're switching from early spur or diff when deciding on which kit you'd choose.

921 series:

I haven't researched this yet, but I'm under the impression that if you have pro style clip versus pin style wheel mounting, it can make a huge difference in expense because the AT kit only comes with clip style axles.
I'm pretty sure all 921's would need the kits as opposed to just buying the diff, but research for yourself.


----------



## DougM (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone know what would be involved converting a 924 series machine to autoturn? 
regards
Doug


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hate to bring a thread back from the dead but Im considering this retrofit on my 926001

Since you end up removing the trigger diff altogether, it looks like the only thing that my non-trigger-diff model would require in addition to the kit are the correct wheels and tires (it has the wheels where you stick a pin in them to lock them to the drive axle)

My question is about the diff that comes with this kit - is it 'special' in any way in regards to what wheel/tire size its geared for? 

Since models like the 926002 came with smaller diameter wheels and tires (15x5.5-6), does the diff take that into account, or should I be looking for the wheels/tires that come with newer autoturn units (16x6.5-8)?

Thanks in advance.

-Chris


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

Guys, 

I have emailed vendors about the ability to retro-fit my 924118 to Autoturn but got no response from a few of them. 

I guess I should reach out to Ariens as mine is an odd beast. It seems to be comprised of some of this and some of that. It has the smaller tires (not 16"), no pins axle for locking but a knob akin to what an old 4x4 truck used to have to manually lock the left axle.

I looked at the parts diagram to see that the splines on my machine ( at the axle and into the differential) are much more course than the Autoturn differential so I'll bet that the conversion will be tricky. It's all conjecture at this point however. A pro would say "oh we do this all the time" and that would be super to know.

If I don't have to totally reinvent the wheel on this retrofit I'll do it but it is looking really involved. This strikes me as similar to attempting install a big block Chevy motor in a Prius, tricky. 

QR


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Have you seen a pic of the splines on your axles vs those on the AutoTurn diff? Id be pretty surprised if they are THAT different, but you might have to worry about the depth of the splines more than the spacing. 

The AutoTurn diff has a separator where the axles feed in, to keep them on separate sides of the diff....not sure if your setup would be compatible with that.

What year is that blower? It seems like it has a more stout setup for the axles than the new ones do. Are the wheels a single hub setup or do they actually have 3 or 4 bolts thru them to bolt onto the axle?


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Auto-turn retrofit*

Chris, 

In the_ lower_ illustration you will see my model's parts schematic. The axles on my 2006 8524 DLE (924118) are in two pieces and appear to spline into the differential like the Auto-turn does but as to the lengths or the difference in the spline teeth, there's a lot I can't tell. If I had all the parts right in front of me it would be different I am sure. My wheels are the bolt through type and the axle locking feature on mine is not a pin. 

Ariens 924118 Parts List and Diagram - (000101) : eReplacementParts.com

The part that is very different (of the two axle types) is the flange hub welded to my axle ends. This hub is what allows the wheels to be bolted on. I'd not be adverse to mig-welding these hubs onto the Auto-turn axles if the rest of it would fit BTW. 

QR


----------

